
cli-pto. A little CLI text-editor in Python with simple encryption - hrafnstrom
https://github.com/Ozencb/cli-pto
======
hrafnstrom
This is not to be a super strong program that can only be hacked with super-
duper computers in million years, just something to keep your notes from
curious eyes. I am yet to learn tons of stuff and go a long way, so feedbacks
and contributions are welcome :)

